
Intel closes its New Devices Group, which built the Vaunt smart glasses - hliyan
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/18/intel-closes-new-devices-group-that-built-vaunt-smart-glasses.html
======
crowbahr
This makes me very sad. When I read about Vaunt I was very excited that
finally someone was making a wearable that provided a lot of information
quickly without needing something as clumsy as looking at your watch. A quick
glance and done without the overt signals of looking at the wrist.

I played with Google Glass for a few days and loved having it. The audio I
could do without, the camera was not very useful to me... But the heads up
display was phenomenal. I was hoping to recapture that in an inexpensive
wearable like Vaunt and suddenly it's gone.

~~~
hliyan
I'm sure someone else will take this up -- the idea is too good to die. I
think it's just that Intel has bigger problems on their hands right now
(Meltdown/Spectre).

